# Anyone use additives? Im thinking of using Prolong in my 2010 CC 2.0T



## tqs335 (May 8, 2015)

I have had good results with my other vehicles using Prolong oil treatment. I'm wondering if anyone has experience in using it or other oil additives in their VW's? I have a 2010 CC and use Mobil 1 every 3000. Mi. 
Thanks.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

No need to use any additives in your oil.
Mobil 1 European 0W40 is a fine 502.00
oil and 3K miles is way short miles go 5K.


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Change oil filter every 3k and oil every 6k.

No need for oil additives.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Yes , in Break _ In*

Yes , in Break _ In & On Long Hard Hauls . . 


Marvel in the Deep Cold Winter in the Fuel .
Lucas Syc . Oil Booster _ in the Heat Soaked South . . 

That said I don't use the amounts stated to use on the Bottles . . only a few OZ. 2-3 in the Winter to a Tank .
Lucas Oil Booster just a lite top off 2 Oz. to a Warm Motor - I always run crank case 1 Cup Down . 
( Good for 7500 miles ) _ I change everything then as Filters just really aren't going much farther .

_*Marvel is also a good Fuel System Cleaner . . *_

_*Try a few Oz. next road trip _ Your See & Feel the Difference - MPG & Power . *_


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

we have moa at the shop made by bg and i throw it in at every oil service but i change the oil like every 3 to 4k and i use liquimoly 5w40


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

That company still exists??
I still remember late night infomercials of Prolong, engine running with no oil in it. 


Liqui Moly has very good oil and additives.


----------



## GoGoTSI (Mar 13, 2010)

Isn't Prolong something marketed to help men last longer?


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

KGB7 said:


> Change oil filter every 3k and oil every 6k.
> 
> No need for oil additives.


Your OCI and oil filter replacement recommendation is completely bogus. If anyone is interested the OCI and oil filter change requirement is 10K miles which is clearly stated in the maintenance schedule in the owners manual and here: 
https://wiki.bentleypublishers.com/display/tech/Maintenance+Schedule+-+2010+-+Passat+CC

You are basically just throwing money away changing oil and filter earlier. IDKW, but people just seem to keep making recommendations that are based on oil technology of the 60's and 70's instead of reading the owners manual.

*The Prolong additive is Snake Oil and specifically designed to separate you from your money.*


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

Make sure that the miles for changes meet YOUR cars schedule. Some are 10K...others like mine are 5K. With the engineering done on these vehicles, the schedule is completely adequate and statistically sound. Adds are completely up to individual choice but 502.00 spec is again entirely adequate. Want a flame war...keep asking these kind of questions, trolls love them.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I agree with the right oil and filter, the factory recommendations are just fine.

One thing you must understand, one of the perceptions of owning a German car is that it costs too much to own one. The marketing department was also involved with the extended oil services [esp for the USA]. I believe the numbers were lengthened a bit to keep the cost of ownership a bit lower. That said, more the merrier but you are more likely just throwing away money.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been running Liqui Moly 2009 oil treatment for probably the past 200K miles between 3 different vehicles.
For less than $10 per bottle (Amazon), I think it's a good investment. A German product for German cars and they will respond
to questions if you email them about any Liqui Moly product application.

My theory is that maybe it gives me a bit more insurance over the life of the oil. I run Castrol 0w-20 in my Mazda CX-5
and 5w30 in my VW's. I'll go 10-12K miles between changes, mostly hwy miles. No issues. Engine seems to run quieter 
with this product vs without. Perhaps there's a tiny 2-3% increase in fuel economy but not conclusive with so many factors.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

schagaphonic said:


> I've been running Liqui Moly 2009 oil treatment for probably the past 200K miles between 3 different vehicles.
> *For less than $10 per bottle (Amazon), I think it's a good investment.*


How is throwing away money a good investment? What exactly are you investing in? Liqui-Moly's bottom line?


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

stratclub said:


> How is throwing away money a good investment? What exactly are you investing in? Liqui-Moly's bottom line?


1. I'm investing in what I hear/don't hear. Now that I'm getting older, I'm hearing less and less noise, so the longer I use this elixir, the better it's getting for me. 

2. For my $10 I'm also getting back about $30 net in average fuel savings since I drive 30K per year. 3% mpg increase from 27mpg avg to 28mpg avg. Any increase, even if minute, means the engine is not working as hard, with lower friction. Less friction feels good for me too.

My next investment in this company will be their MoS2 Friction Reducer for the gearbox at $16.00. Has anyone used this product?

If you read Amazon reviews, or go to Liqui Moly website: https://products.liqui-moly.com/additives.html you may get more in-depth, serious data about Ceratec ($20.00) or this 2009 ($10.00) additive. If you're feeling like a riverboat gambler, I'd say give it a try and let us know what you think. What oil additives have you used?


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

schagaphonic said:


> 1. I'm investing in what I hear/don't hear. Now that I'm getting older, I'm hearing less and less noise, so the longer I use this elixir, the better it's getting for me.
> 
> 2. For my $10 I'm also getting back about $30 net in average fuel savings since I drive 30K per year. 3% mpg increase from 27mpg avg to 28mpg avg. Any increase, even if minute, means the engine is not working as hard, with lower friction. Less friction feels good for me too.
> 
> ...


Your reasoning doesn't have any basis in reality. I don't use any oil additives because they are a snake oil solution looking for a problem that doesn't exist. Instead of living the gamblers life style you might read the maintenance requirement spelled out in your owners manual. You will notice that the manufacturer does not recommend snake oil additives and may even state that the use of additives can void portions of your warranty.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I'm certainly not a fan of any additives. With a proper maintenance of the vehicle, you do not need it. There are exceptions [lifetime transmission oils] but typically the factory has it right.

If you got a problem, then maybe an additive will work. I know torque converter/LSD shudder is an issue that additives can fix.

If I was a river boat gambler, I would put my money in beer:beer:. That is a sure bet to start having a good time.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Butcher said:


> I'm certainly not a fan of any additives. With a proper maintenance of the vehicle, you do not need it. There are exceptions [lifetime transmission oils] but typically the factory has it right.
> 
> If you got a problem, then maybe an additive will work. I know torque converter/LSD shudder is an issue that additives can fix.
> 
> If I was a river boat gambler, I would put my money in beer:beer:. That is a sure bet to start having a good time.



I thought about using a beer analogy for my justification for spending all this money, but knew I'd be on thin ice. 

Anyhow, if I pick up even one MPG over a one year period, I feel recouped my king's ransom investment and can still afford
a case of Schaefer. But not till Xmas!


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

schagaphonic said:


> I thought about using a beer analogy for my justification for spending all this money, but knew I'd be on thin ice.
> 
> Anyhow, if I pick up even one MPG over a one year period, I feel recouped my king's ransom investment and can still afford
> a case of Schaefer. But not till Xmas!


With all the variables involved, A 1 MPG increase is impossible to verify. On the OP's part just wishful thinking fueled by the _"Placebo"_ effect.

https://www.health.harvard.edu/mental-health/the-power-of-the-placebo-effect


----------



## amurdock23 (May 7, 2018)

*BG*



rommeldawg said:


> we have moa at the shop made by bg and i throw it in at every oil service but i change the oil like every 3 to 4k and i use liquimoly 5w40


If you are looking for improved performance use BG products, either a single can of MOA (list price $12.06) or a 2-pack MOA / EPR treatment ($23.50). :thumbup:


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

stratclub said:


> Your reasoning doesn't have any basis in reality. I don't use any oil additives because they are a snake oil solution looking for a problem that doesn't exist. Instead of living the gamblers life style you might read the maintenance requirement spelled out in your owners manual. You will notice that the manufacturer does not recommend snake oil additives and may even state that the use of additives can void portions of your warranty.


Strat, how many countless thousands of gamblers like me have destroyed their engines adding these evil elixers and then whine to VWA about not getting their warranty coverage? I need proof and or documentation. How many? opcorn:

BTW, catback exhausts, CAIs, chips are not recommended in any manual. What illegal, rule-breaking mods are on any of your cars right now? If you tell us about them and their results, I would be amazed and not discourage their use. Do you think I work for an oil company in addition to being a full-time gambler? I'm just living on the edge and changing my oil!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

As a Shop Foreman at a large Mercedes Dealer for over 20 years, I can tell you there were 3 that I recall. One was using biodiesel in a diesel engine. The engine was destroyed at 28k. The vehicle was leased so that guy was totally screwed. Mercedes denied all warranty repairs. Another was an aftermarket warranty company that required an oil test. The test results were not good so the repair also was denied. I cannot recall the last one.

Do I have documentation? I probably can get it, but who are you to demand documentation from anyone? It's a fact, if you do not use factory specified oils/fluids in your car and something fails, you will probably not get any warranty coverage. Many manufacturers are requiring oil/fuel inspections for major engine work. I know Mercedes is proud of their quality and pretty much will invest money to prove that. There may not be thousands, but I can assure you, it happens way more than you think.

The next time I run into this issue, I certainly will refer the client and lawyer to seek you out. 

It's wise advice to follow the warranty manual. Any advice not to is gambling. So do you feel lucky punk?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A732Cuuo2tI


----------



## theinterneti (Feb 27, 2018)

> Isn't Prolong something marketed to help men last longer?
> ---GoGoTSI


What a wicked 3 year necro for a pointless, off topic joke that reinitiated a thread war started by a 1 post OP in 2015. 

I wonder if OP even read what they said back in '15...



> That company still exists??
> ---KGB7


Yes, and they stunningly still exist even 3 years on. But, yes your intervals were PRETTY SHORT.

---------------------------
Time to throw gas on the fire...

So. The conclusion seems to be that additives aren't necessary. Most of them are pointless snake oil. While it's not mentioned in this thread, a very few additives do rise above this definition. Immediately I think of Seafoam, octane boosters and Marvel Mystery Oil, however these still don't require regular/constant application.

What about Amsoil (or liquiMolly) vs Mobil 1? :laugh:

I have been using Mobil 1 Euro. It's cheap at the Wal-mart down the street and frequently suggested based on what I've read. I'm suffering from moderate burn off using this though. I have had to add about 2 quarts in 4500 miles. Is this a worrying amount of burn off even with Mobil 1 Euro? Could switching to another oil reduce or eliminate this undesirable burn off? I'm willing to pay for a more expensive oil if it's worth it, but I'm CERTAINLY NOT one to throw their money away.


----------

